# Sully sur Loire - have you stayed?



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

As anyone stayed recently at the aire at Sully sur Loire? I read somewhere it was overrun with travellers, and yet on another website (French) it has recently been described as lovely and peaceful. 

In case one aire has closed and another opened, I think the place I am referring to is on the same side of the river as the castle. 

Merci beaucoup!

Russell


----------



## blade1889 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi Russell

Visited last November, didn't stay as there was a Traveller gathering opposite by the river in the municipal campsite. My wife felt a little uncomfortable, so we left.
It appeared to be a giant Rally with over a 100 vans/Mh's/cars. 
Having spoken to a Chateau employee, I understood it was not permenant??
Maybe someone can comment on whether they have left now.

Re the Aire, Brand new excellent facility with water & waste.
You are correct, it is on the same side of the river as the Chateau.

One thing I should warn about it the tight entrance, it is a chicanne (sp) bordered by large boulders. We managed to just get in with a 7 metre van.

We would definately stay there another time if there are no Travellers

Brian


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sully*

Hi

Accessible with just under 9.00 metres would you say or not? If not, is it possible to turn and get out before getting stuck?

Russell


----------



## blade1889 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi Russell

I would think that with 9 metres it would be difficult.

Absolutely no chance of turning around, only reversing back.

Brian


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Rapide561 said:
 

> Hi
> 
> As anyone stayed recently at the aire at Sully sur Loire? I read somewhere it was overrun with travellers, and yet on another website (French) it has recently been described as lovely and peaceful.
> 
> ...


Hi Russell,

We were there in Sept/Oct and the entrance is a bit tight. The aire is fairly new and is on the same river bank as the chateau.









As you can see the boulders are huge and the wooden posts are firmly embedded.

There is a large van in the photo so you might be OK.  If you can't get in you can always park outside along the riverbank.

Enjoy your trip.

Don


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

that looks nice, we were at the campsite on the other side of the river at the end of Sept 09 (which was pleasant enough), and according to the local tourist info they were supposed to have been doing an aire. When we were there what looked like a rather run down municipal site (on the left of the road between the river & chateeau) was completely taken over with gypsies. No trouble at all, it seemed to be itinerant grape harvest workers, and they were spending money big time in the restaurants in the town. 

Is the new aire further down towards the sports centre?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Aire*

Hi Don

Thanks for the pic.

What is the land at the front of your pic? Is that a roadway or could I maybe park there?

In almost six years of motorhoming I have yet to spend a night on an aire!

Russell


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Russell,

The bottom of the pic is the entrance off the road from the chateau to the aire, the road itself is quite narrow.

When we were there motorhomes were also parked along the river bank passed the aire.

Usually in France if you park out of the way and not obstructing anything nobody will bother you.

Hi Mike,

I can't recall the sports centre.

The road down to the aire is between the chateau and the river, through the chateau car park.

Don


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi Russell
We have only been motorhoming for two years but have really got into using French aires. They are great for overnight stops when travelling down through France and we now just meander down trying out different aires in various regions.
Haven't used the one you mention yet but have stayed at a few good ones in the Loire region. Most are only suitable for overnight stops but there are some where you can stay longer and some even have free electric.
We find 'All the Aires France' from Vicarious Books is invaluable.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> I can't recall the sports centre.
> 
> ...


Hi Don

from what I remember there was a steep slope down to the old Municipal, which would have been quite low and subject to flooding when the river is high? The sport centre was beyond this, following the road along and then away from the river - probably about 1km?


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi Russell.

As with all aires you have to take a careful look first as ann and I do at the entrance to make sure that a van over 8 meters can get in and out.

We used 46 aires last year on our trip around Brittany in 13 weeks. Never went on one campsite but we did have a few close shaves with tight aires. We even managed a couple of churchyards. DEAD QUIET. Hope you are felling well again now.

steve & ann. ----- teensvan.


----------

